# "useradd" total kaputt?

## sprittwicht

Ich bin ja ein Freund von gut dokumentierten Programmen, die nahtlos miteinander zusammenarbeiten und immer das tun was man von ihnen erwartet.

Nun hat sich ja vor längerer Zeit das Default-Verhalten von useradd in Gentoo verändert: Wer der Installationsanleitung folgt, bekommt per "useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash john" einen User "john" in der sinnfreien Ich-AG-Gruppe "john". Dutzende Foreneinträge gibt's zu dem Thema, Bugs die als "resolved / fixed" geschlossen wurden und ich komme beim Lesen der Manpages/Doku ehrlich gesagt aus dem Staunen gar nicht mehr heraus vor lauter Ungereimtheiten.

1. Das Gentoo-Handbuch:

"useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash john" -> "In unserem Beispiel erstellen wir einen Benutzer john, welcher Mitglied der wheel Gruppe, der users Gruppe, sowie der audio Gruppe ist."

Falsch. Er ist zusätzlich in der Gruppe "john".

2. "man useradd":

-g, --gid GROUP: The group name or number of the user's initial login group. The group name must exist. A group number must refer to an already existing group. The default group number is 1 or whatever is specified in /etc/default/useradd.

3. OK, "cat /etc/default/useradd":

# useradd defaults file

GROUP=100

HOME=/home

INACTIVE=-1

EXPIRE=

SHELL=/bin/bash

SKEL=/etc/skel

Gruppe 100 ist "users", aber die Voreinstellung wird von useradd ignoriert und ich steh erstmal da wie der Ochs vorm Berg.

4. Bug #128715:

Ein ominöser Patch, der den Fehler behebt, wenn man USERGROUPS_ENAB auf "no" setzt.

5. /etc/login.defs:

# Enable setting of the umask group bits to be the same as owner bits

# (examples: 022 -> 002, 077 -> 007) for non-root users, if the uid is

# the same as gid, and username is the same as the primary group name.

#

# This also enables userdel to remove user groups if no members exist.

#

USERGROUPS_ENAB yes

Daraus les ich erstmal nur: Wenn uid und gid gleich sind, sollen auch die Zugriffsrechte für User und Group gleichgesetzt werden. Desweiteren soll userdel Usergruppen löschen, die mit dem Usernamen übereinstimmen, wenn keine anderen Mitglieder in der Gruppe existieren. Von einem veränderten Verhalten von useradd steht da nichts.

6. Also "man login.defs":

Kein Wort zu USERGROUPS_ENAB.

7. Auf gut Glück USERGROUPS_ENAB auf "no" gesetzt, ohne zu wissen ob das jetzt vielleicht noch dumme Seiteneffekte nach sich zieht, wenn z.B. irgendein Programm eigene User / Gruppen anlegt. Useradd scheint wieder zu tun wie gewünscht, auch wenn die Zugriffsrechte des Home-Verzeichnisses für ein Multiuserbetriebssystem unsinnig erscheinen. 755, wieso sollte ich wollen dass andere User in meinem Home-Verzeichnis rumschnüffeln?

Jetzt will ich hier keineswegs blöd rumpöbeln. Meine Frage ist nur: Ist das jetzt so Absicht? Oder hat man sich einfach mit dem Status Quo abgefunden? Oder missverstehe ich hier nur reihenweise Dokumentation, Bugreports und Manpages?

PS: Kann man die Default-Zugriffsrechte des Home-Verzeichnisses eigentlich auch irgendwo einstellen?

----------

## musv

Ich hab mal eben bei uns in der Uni die Homeverzeichnisse überprüft. 

Und die sind auch per default auf 755 gesetzt. Ich glaub, das ist schon ok. Kann ja jeder auf 700 setzen, wenn's ihm zu öffentlich ist.

Aber daß z.B. der neu angelegte User John auch in der Gruppe John landet, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Das ist nervig. Aber sooft lege ich keine neuen User an, deswegen lohnt sich für mich der Patch nicht.

----------

## sprittwicht

Nee, der Patch ist wohl jetzt offiziell drin. Weiß aber nicht, ob das nur Gentoo betrifft oder das shadow-Paket generell.

Das mit den Rechten ist mir auch relativ egal, aber das mit dem User=Gruppe ist mir in letzter Zeit bei diversen Neuinstallationen seltsam aufgestoßen, deshalb wollte ich jetzt mal nachfragen was da eigentlich der Stand der Dinge ist.

----------

## Necoro

Naja ... dass die Manpages hoffnungslos veraltet sind bei vielen Programmen (vim, man, file, ...) scheint normal zu sein. Augenscheinlich muss man sich angewöhnen immer auch ein $PROG --help zu machen.

Zur Problematik useradd gab es schon mal diesen Thread. Auch wenn wir dort nur zu der Lösung gekommen sind, dass sich a) die Gentoo Dokus widersprechen und b) die useradd-Dokus auch  :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Naja,

useradd & Co. scheinen sich auch in anderen Dingen nicht immer so zu verhalten, wie in der Doku beschrieben.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

